
Piracy Leads to Less Crap says BitTorrent Co-founder  - makimaki
http://torrentfreak.com/piracy-leads-to-less-crap-says-bittorrent-co-founder-081109/
======
Herring
I pirate gigabytes in a week, but even I think it's a bit disingenous to talk
about freedom for consumers. The real problem here is that markets work poorly
in certain well known cases - public goods, externalities, monopoly, imperfect
information etc. This is one of those cases.

